# Level line casting - Braid



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

With the lack of comps for leader lines and my desire to get as much comp practice I can with my casting be it level line or leader I decided that I would head up to Port Macquarie and compete there. The comp isn't till September but there again I have't done much level line casting at all maybe a 1/2 dozen time if that and maybe 3 actual comps. 

Practice will be with the 4 oz as that is the weight that will be thrown for this years event both a a straight lead as well as the artificial bait as well. 

Here is the video footage of my first attempts at getting familiar with the 4 oz. Running line is 11kg Gliss which is what I have been playing around with for the last few sessions along with the regular Fireline. For this session though I just stuck with the Gliss  

https://youtu.be/NQDUhRT74DU

What was good was that i was able to get better distances with the lighter 3 oz weight , and I feel this is because I was more confident on holding the casts together with this weight as compared to the 4 oz lead. 

https://youtu.be/h4acuIq1mQU

All in all I was happy with the session and when I get back from Sydney will do some more testing with a few more rods and the next size up with the Glis. 

Regards :mrgreen:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

straight 24lb braid with no leader?
what distance were you getting with 3 and 4 oz?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Distances were around the 600 feet range + i.e 180 to 200 meters. The current Australian records is I believe around the 220 mark but will check up and confirm this.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that's some gooood casting........


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The distances are quite good but I get much better with the Shock leader and mono with a PB of 843 feet in comp ( 257 meters ) with the 100 gram lead which is 3.5 oz so well behind that but I am hoping that I can get further with a few refinements on line size and a sharpening up on the technique.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

conventional is king now but as more people start to experiment with spinners and braid I think it will catch up to conv and mono.
would like to se an "open" class in tournaments.......


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Got some of the 19 KG Gliss braid thanks to my good wife and loaded one spool onto the Shimano last night. With the good weather today was once again able to get out of the office and head down to Cherry Lake for some practice. I was only casting a 90 gram lead but was happy with the distances and feel that with a few refinements I will be able to improve on this . 

Here is the video footage. 

https://youtu.be/jnKgkedfVOs

Wll be trying the same outfit but with reel down over the weekend  

Regards :mrgreen:


----------

